# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  Any Info?

## Voosh

We were looking to stay a bit in Saba while visiting SBH. I searched around for background info and found this - 

http://www.arcocarib.com/article/crime-control-saba/ 

Has that little, tiny, beautiful island also gone "kaput?"

----------


## Petri

Sounds more like someone wants to get the police department more money in the budget.  Politics.

----------


## Erma

George,

This article is from July of 2008 ~ if you want to visit Saba I would recommend reviewing recent and relevant sources of information.  

My usual source for Caribbean news is offline now but maybe someone on the forum is familiar with a good news link.

Be safe wherever you roam :p , Erma

----------


## Voosh

We like Saba. It was just an interesting sidenote I ran across. Certainly won't stop us from going again and again and again. I'm always amazed that most SBH visitors never make the effort to at least make a daytrip there.

----------


## Rosemary

We like Saba, too.  A lot.  I just spoke with my friend who lives there.  A few empty houses were broken into last summer, and the odd drug deal...Otherwise, Saba remains the "Unspoiled Queen."  St. Barths Plongee is taking a dive group over for the day in a week or so. We've never stayed long enough to climb to the top of Mount Scenery.  I would like to do that.

----------


## Voosh

One of these days I'll find the pics of walking those "million steps" and finding a big radio tower and beautiful view. Rained like hell on the way down. Kathy was waiting in town with a hot cup of coffee for me. She shopped. I climbed. 

Then, she is the real water thrasher around here, she went free swimming in the ocean. The dive shop owner that was with me kept saying "Don't worry. You're almost as wet as she is. I got a crew and boat if needed." 

Always a great place to go. Great sidetrip when on SBH. IMHO. We just might make a week of it sometime.

----------


## andynap

You should wait until Theresa gets back. Then you will have current answers.

----------


## Rosemary

That's my kind of shopping - the Saba Lace ladies outside the churches and local art in the little galleries.  Our friend  just bought a small building next to another he owns and leases to a grocery.  He calls it his mini-mall.  Good for Kathy - what a place to swim.  "The big blue," as divemaster Birdy calls it.  The Cottage Club cottages have kitchens.  And the EcoLodge is interesting.

----------


## Voosh

Don't get it. But, thanks for the response. 

BTW. What ever happened to

----------


## andynap

You don't get what? You are asking for info and Theresa is going soon. Never mind.

----------


## Voosh

Never mind is a good state of mind. Hope to meet up with ya on "that isle" or Saba (that other isle) sometime. Yep.

----------


## Rosemary

Lucky Teresa!!!  Is the man from Saba Deep?

----------


## Theresa

Andy is right.  We're heading there at the end of the month.  It has been three years since we were there last.  I'll let you all know if I see any changes.

----------


## andynap

Only send PMs. Voosh doesn't want to know.

----------


## Voosh

> Only send PMs. Voosh doesn't want to know.




Wrong. We do plan on being back there, for a longer stay. I didn't know that Theresa was headed there soon and which Theresa you were referring to. We look forward to updates. AND, being back on that little jewel of an isle.

----------


## andynap

I guess you didn't read all the posts.

----------


## Voosh

> I guess you didn't read all the posts.




I try. Honest.

----------


## Rosemary

We took a walk to the end of the road tonight to watch the sun set. This is a sweet little plain old road in a sweet little plain old town. We met two ladies and all paused.  Dawn broke. (Mixed times of day, but that is what it felt like.) We met several years ago on Saba, and I spent time painting with them.  They are visiting a neighbor.  What a world.

----------


## amyb

What a SMALL world after all-the Disney team had it right

----------

